# Crazy colours



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Here is a study painting from b/w to crazy colours thought add give it some vibrant splash of life


----------



## daisyfree (Mar 21, 2016)

seems horse comes from fairy tales , i think to much red color in mane,and good work with colors


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's a beautiful painting! I've got to try that sometime.


----------

